# Are there any fly fishermen here? Tip 349.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Capt Ken's FISHING TIP # 348<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">YET ANOTHER WATERNOODLE USE<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">FLIP FLOPS TOO<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Water noodles are easy to cut and shape into fly bodies. If you keep the size small, they cast easily and float high where they are visible in chop. Limit the diameter to about 3/8" and you should be ok as far as casting goes. Very light and bulky flies are a booger to cast. [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">To make a very effective popper or slider for Trout or Bass, I use a cutter made out of a .357 cartridge case. This forms a nice blank that can easily be tapered, flattened, cupped or pointed. 
For a tail, I usually use buck tail or hackle feathers but the stranded rubber in small bungee cords works great and be colored easily with a Magic Marker. 
I bend humps in the shank of Mustad 34007 or 34011 hooks then wrap the shanks with unwaxed dental floss. 
Split the head with a razor---coat the wrapped hook with Epoxy and insert the hook.
After the glue sets, wrap a small amount of the tail material to a tooth pick and cover the wrappings with epoxy.
Next, poke the end of the toothpick into the bug body until the epoxy covered wrappings are completely inside the bug head. Clip off excess toothpick and trim tail to the desired length. [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Using the same .357 cutter you can make fine and cheap fishing floats. <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Cut the plugs (bodies)<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Bend the hooks (Mustad 3407 #2)[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Glue hook into bodies[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Tie tails onto toothpicks[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Insert toothpicks into holes in the back of bodies.[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I?ll clip the toothpicks off in the morning.[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I've described how to make the hole cutter in previous tips. Check out "Flip Flop Popper" or Flipflopfly<o></o>[/B]


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Good tip Capt. I tied several for fresh water using a 9mm casing and have even tied a few using a .22 as the cutter, I never thought of using this for my salt water flies.

Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Never thought abot using a water noodle for tying foam. Good idea. Bet you can get a fly or two out of one! I will give it a try.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

If your wife/girlfriend/sister (or you) get a pedicure, the nail salon usually provide a really thin foam flipflop sandal to wear until the polish is fully cured. The color that my beloved usually wears home is bright green.



I have thought that this could be used for flies. I have seen strips or small sheets of thin foam material in catalogs as fly tying material & in some fresh water fly recipes. I have never used the stuff & don't know if the nail salon flipflop is the same stuff. Might be worth a try though.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been using thin packing foam or sheets of Craft Foam for a long time for making bream bugs. I make the legs from the rubber in small Bungee cord. It only takes a minute or two to make a rubber spider this way. 

I use green, tan, white and black most of the time. This foam floats high and is mighty tough.

I also make "Crease Flies" out of 3/16" foam sheets. I've caught lots of Trout, Redfish, Snook, Ladyfish and Bass on them. A well designed "Crease Fly" casts well. catches fish and costs almost nothing to tie.

Static dusters make good fly material. You can easily color the static duster material with a Magic Marker. A Maribou Duster or Static Duster will tie more flies than you can use in a life time.


----------

